# APH set up pictures!!



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi I am planning to get a Pygmy hedgehog in may!!!:no1: and I would love to see what set ups everyone has, to give me some inspiration on a perfect little world for them!! many thanks in advance:2thumb:


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

if you join here: Pygmy Hogs UK then take a look in the Environmental Enrichment section you should find pics of all types of set ups : victory:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

and Hedgehog Central has some good ones


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

very funky!!:flrt:cant wait to get my little boy next month but in the mean time planning to build a funky viv!!:blushwell hoping to anyway!!)


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

kerry i love those brown hoglets i have always had a soft spot for browns maybe its because quilson was my first hog and hes brown  xoxo


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

hedgehog heights:


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

I have read everywhere to use fleece liners for the bottom of the viv, but cant understand why?can someone explain for me please:blush:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

you dont have to use fleece liners hun - you can use dust free shavings etc - I only use fleece as all my hedgies poop in their litter trays and are clean otherwise and I find it easy to change and wash them


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

oh o.k so it isnt like a golden rule or anything? and do you use a heat mat, I dont know whether to use just a heat lamp or both, for some strange reason dont like the thought of heat mats,


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

no no golden rule  no I dont use heat mats - dont trust them not to warp the bottom of the plastic cages and nor do I like concentrating heat anywhere for mammals - by all means have a snugglesafe or a heatmat on standby in case you do catch them attempting to hibernate and you need to warm them up a bit quickly but I prefer to maintain ambient room temps and if normal household temp arent enough then a stand alone heater in the room seems to do the trick - 2 of my hogs are now in the rep room so its warm enough in there anyway and the other is in my bedroom although cooler than the rep room I havent ever had problems with hibernation attempts and none are in drafts or near open doorways or anything and you can also make it too warm if you try to hard which is also detrimental - some hogs do seem more subsceptible to feeling cold however and it is something to keep an eye on but I wouldnt automatically use a heat mat unless there was a specific problem - I guess others do it differently but the majority of people I seem to speak to use stand alone heaters or maintain ambient temps otherwise with a snugglesafe on standby - I like the snugglesafes. Hedgies seem to differ so you just need to find out what works out the best for yours really - take on board what people do and find out what works best for you also


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you, just getting to the point I have read sooooo much now on APH, while I wait for my baby, My head has gone blank and I think im on the verge of having my brain exploding!! also all the books seem so old school, so its nice to hear from someone who keeps them!:notworthy:My only problem is now substrate!!O.H is currently building a viv in the style of a manor house for me!(gives him an excuse to play with his drill!!)anyhow I think this thing by the time he has finished will be bigger than my house!!I have lots of brand new carpet off cuts, I was thinking of cutting to size and getting them binded, and putting them in the viv, would this be o.k?thank you for all your advice so far:blush:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

no probs  - not sure about the carpet - depends on what type it is - as long as it hasnt got any loops or spare threads or anything little nails or spines can get caught in then it should be ok - look forward to seeing the piccies of hoggle mansion - sounds fab!!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

kerrie said:


> heres mine


how many do you have lol


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

just two lol the babys will all have left by next week


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW i love the jelly bean wall paper :2thumb:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

its from homebase:lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

kerrie said:


> its from homebase:lol2:


yer iv seen it b4 its cool, is it that skicki back plastic/vinyal??

just thinking which of my pets would like there home funking up :2thumb:


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

animal addict said:


> no probs  - not sure about the carpet - depends on what type it is - as long as it hasnt got any loops or spare threads or anything little nails or spines can get caught in then it should be ok - look forward to seeing the piccies of hoggle mansion - sounds fab!!


yes it should be really good once its done, as soon as its done ill post the pics! knowing O.H it wont be the norm!:gasp:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is for my hoglet, Thistle... collecting her from Kerrie on Sunday... wooohoooo x


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow - love the new home for Thistle. She will be one pampered hoggie.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

wow!!liking that!!! :mf_dribble:fab idea!!


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> how many do you have lol


were did you get the wheel from are they better than the upright ones 

forever cleaner mine , keep shitting while on wheel , does the shit just fly of on you wheel


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it just me or is it just the americans that use guinea pig cages? B4 I go any further my babe is going into a customised viv, but just been on hog world or something and all the hogs are in dodgy cages, I thought this was a total no no!! also how in the earth can you keep the hedgehog warm enough in a cage????


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

You can use the indoor rabbit/guinea pig cages but you do have to be careful of hogs climbing.
I have my hog in a viv set up and use fleece liners.
I have chinchilla sand in her litter tray and she is very very clean.
Most people new to hogs worry about temperatures but to be honest if you are warm enough in a t shirt then it is warm enough for the hog.
I don't have any special heating for mine although I do have a heat mat incase of an emergency.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

The wheel is a flying saucer, you can buy them on ebay.

these are my hedgie vivs 

The boys viv


My little girls old viv (decided to get her a different one as this one was a bit too high)


My little girls new viv


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

fab pics nearly finished our viv now, just getting last bits done!! what do people think of the flying saucers?? heard bad and good against them, opinions would be fab


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

With my 2 hogs my male manages with just a plug in heater in a warm room BUT my female whos in the same room tries to hibernate without a heatpad, even now ( she has a metal plate type one with no stat and armour cable on the wire)


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

My only issue with the flying saucer is one they take up more room than a normal wheel and two I cannot find a litter tray that it can sit in without knocking on the edge when my hog uses it.
Other than that they are much easier to clean than the normal wheels as the spining bit just lifts off from the base which is so much easier.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

I use the wood based cat litter in my trays so that lifts the wheels up and they dont catch


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah so maybe I should just try using more sand and see if it works aswell.Thanks Amy:2thumb:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

No problem : victory:


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

If your flying saucer hits the sides, the kitten litter trays in pets at home, they fit in perfect and dont knock the sides :2thumb:


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

Here's my hoggy's vivarium home. Thinking of getting some more natural things like a wooden house, bridges etc. The substrate is finacard btw, it looks rather barky in the pic.
But this is it at the mo:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Im going to use this to start off with (cause it did house our tortie now he's in tortie table) -







(however I am bidding on a viv) 
going to take the plastic house out will watch him to check any sides for messing with bars will be getting viv!!!! 

I am going to use finacard was recommended on pygmy forum so waiting for it to arrive any ideas?????:lol2:

I am going for space theme and have wall stickers and rocket pouches, i have a blue kitten litter will use wood base litter & pro plan food (got them too cause of cats). Odd mealworms (sharing with lizards), veg what types??

Toys I have cat toys balls, squeaky hedgie and silent spinner wheel

Will post pics when everything arrives and all set up!!!!!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Now got viv so will post set up when all complete :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> WOW i love the jelly bean wall paper :2thumb:


their smarties :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and i would onlyy i cba to go take pics to uplaod so if you want me to i can get it on web cam so people can see them  my boy looked lost in the zoozone  xx


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

As promised here is blades new home :flrt:
Will clean glass tomorrow and
Just waiting for wheel should be tomorrow, and need sand and food.


----------



## LadySpikes (Jul 12, 2009)

:lol2:Thats soooo cute!!!! 
Love the stars, and the rocket cuddly-bag thing!!

And I have that exact sparkly ball and b&w ball! LOL! Poundland?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Heres Rudys viv my dad made it cost me £2 lol the doors were £1 each! still need to put the wallpaper up but am a scatter brain and keep forgeting the doublesided sticky tape, and sshe has got a wheel, just was soaking the sh*t of it :2thumb:










There are more air holes at the back and other side :2thumb:










:flrt:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> Heres Rudys viv my dad made it cost me £2 lol the doors were £1 each! still need to put the wallpaper up but am a scatter brain and keep forgeting the doublesided sticky tape, and sshe has got a wheel, just was soaking the sh*t of it :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOOK how posh your viv is, :mf_dribble: wow wee:flrt: hows Rudy getting on???


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi hun, i no my dad is a clever bugger :lol2:
Trouble is hes got my grandma on at him for a greeding cage for the birds lol and i want a wooden dog house to look nice in the garden not for the dog to sleep in haha
Shes fine im still itching like mad, but will see how it gos, if i buid up a defence to it , hope so x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmmm i have pics only tbh you lot can have new ones  im gunna have to take mine off shavings unfortunatly so they are on old duvet covers until i can get some fleece liners :bash: 

so for noww you lot can waiiiit : victory:x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmm i have pics only tbh you lot can have new ones  im gunna have to take mine off shavings unfortunatly so they are on old duvet covers until i can get some fleece liners :bash:
> 
> so for noww you lot can waiiiit : victory:x


 
Wht dont you get some sticky back tiles from b and q ony £3 a pack or they got fleeces in pound land, i couldnt do with the smell tbh


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

We have Bramble in a large zoozone . The igloo has a lid , took it off for the photo


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

haha i have the in zoozones  x


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

I just had to say that this is gorgeous, I love a nice neat furniture conversion and it looks great!


----------

